# Picked up the Mark Antony MK800.4 amp, here's pics (inside & out)



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, this is for those who are curious about this amp that people are grabbing up at Overstock.com

Here's some pics of the amp, from delivery to opening the case. NICE for the money, IMO.


























































































I can scan the owner's manual if anybody needs it. It didn't come with a birth sheet, so I don't know how the real power output is, but it has nice ratings on the back page.

MK800.4
Power Output (RMS) at full frequency (10Hz - 40KHz) (before clipping)
4ohm 4 x 100W
2ohm 4 x 200W
4ohm 2 x 250W
THD 4ohm .03%
S/N Ratio 95dB
Ch. Sep 4ohm 50
F/R 10-50000Hz
Damp.F 4ohm 250
Fuse 30A x 3
Protection (thermal, overload, short circuit, dc off-set)


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not too shabby! I'd pick up some if I needed.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

are you going active with this?......also what amplifier will you be pushing the eclipse woofer with? I have an extra crossfire BMF 1000d that I am about to put up for sale I can get picks of it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

it's practically the same as the us amps xt1600.4


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

post true dimensions please.. thanks


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

True dimensions are:










How's that? 


Oh, yes, I forgot to mention. This amp will most likely be a temporary solution. I will be running it for all speakers (once they arrive), so that will be 100W per channel on the front (passive crossovers on the PRS for a while), bridged 3/4 channels to make a nice 250W or so mono 4ohm to the SW8000


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

turns out its not so temporary. After a while in the car, I can tell you its very, very powerful. The Eclipse sub is loving it. It gets the rear channels bridged, which has got to be a LOT of power. The Eclipse is running near .707Qtc in a 1.7 cu.ft. sealed box, and it moves a crapload (technical term??) without distortion when I turn it up. I'm holding out of telling you what the front channels can do because they are powering my factory component speakers, but even so I can say it sounds GREAT w/ all that power. 

I've been putting off digging into the factory Head Unit to install RCA's to the circuit board, so to hear music one of the crazy things I've had to do is run my iPod directly to the amp w/ the correct phono-to-RCA connector, then split the signal front and sub. It works DAMN well, and the amp doesn't seem to mind, nor have any noise once the iPod connects and starts playing. I brought this up for 2 reasons,..some people have complained of minor noise issues on this amp (so I can't judge for that until I wire my head unit to it), and some people don't know what this thing can do, because the specs say one thing, but the output says another. My guess is that it is underrated by quite a bit, and more likely puts out what the XT1600.4 does...which is a great deal of power. All I know is that my 4 gauge runs directly to it (fused w/ Streetwires' Internally Fused Battery Terminals), and it eats my electrical system for lunch.


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

makes me feel good about my xt1600.4 thats gonna be running a seas neo and dayton rs180 combo.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

anyone know if this amp has been bench tested and what the results are? seems too good to be true for the money.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

dunno bob, it retailed for $399 or so back in the day, and the name was something back then (2002, if I recall.) Looks like Overstock just got a hold of a lot of them, and I bet they don't know or care what the heck the amp is or does, but they do know how to sell it cheap. Just like a lot of good deals on the internet, value is in the eye of the beholder. 

I mean, same thing with my Eclipse sub. I picked it up for $120! NEW! That damn thing runs $299 all day long.

Find out what the XT1600.4 does (which is on their website), and thats likely what she's pushing. Hell, buy one Bob, and test it. Its Overstock...they take **** back!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

bobditts said:


> anyone know if this amp has been bench tested and what the results are? seems too good to be true for the money.


Bob, it is a very powerful amp.
Well worth the $$$ imo


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

does the HP say up to 10k?


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

Checked overstock, now priced at $165...
Curious about xover points also


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

EEEK....

Mine is sitting on my dining room table...busted!

BE CAREFUL!

I pushed mine a little too hard, I think. Overstock.com will hear about this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> EEEK....
> 
> Mine is sitting on my dining room table...busted!
> 
> ...


You're the 2nd person I've heard have this problem. Glad I wound up not getting it now...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

what do you mean "pushed it to hard?"

and you have a warranty through them but of you end up saling it I may be interested.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

pushed it too hard meaning that I was listening to a few tracks (testing music) and during a loud passage with the 3sixty.2 getting slight adjustments, and while finding the limit of the sub/amp setup, I suppose you could say that I DID. I expected distortion or some sort of sign that I was nearing a stop point, but I couldn't detect anything abnormal. The system was absolutely pounding, sounding great doing it, and the sub was moving well within its capabilities. A few seconds of that, and the amp cut out, all the music died, and the protect light on the amp lit up. Tried to reset the thing, using various methods (key off, then fuse pulling, then all wiring removal, etc.), but the protect light just stays on. Even with no load, and no input, its the same. That shows internal failure somewhere. I posted elsewhere on DIYMA the pics of the circuit board after failure, and I can't see what happened.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Bob, it is a very powerful amp.
> Well worth the $$$ imo


x2, i remember this was tested some time ago on ECA and the results were all positive.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

2nd one died...Don't buy these things. I have a post on it..


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Bob, it is a very powerful amp.
> Well worth the $$$ imo





daitrong said:


> x2, i remember this was tested some time ago on ECA and the results were all positive.





fourthmeal said:


> 2nd one died...Don't buy these things. I have a post on it..


apparently they arent all that great


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll update this as I find out, but it may be that my sub is killing amps, not the amps themselves. I took out another, totally different amp, while playing low tones on this sub. Same effect, killed the amp at the power supply. So, the amps probably weren't to blame. I'll figure it out hopefully and let you all know.


----------



## momotaro (May 3, 2006)

Well, I just killed my second Mark Antony amp. I definately wasn't pushing it too hard. Just listening to it and click...nothing. I'm done with this thing. Time to upgrade to something else.

Since the Velocity amp deal is dead, can anyone recommend a decent 4 channel with around 100 watts/channel (capable of running 3 channel) for under $150?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

You can still get the velocity under 200 on ebay. Also the us amps xt1600 and 5600 that ikesound has (the 5600)


----------



## aaron smithski (Feb 12, 2006)

momotaro said:


> Since the Velocity amp deal is dead, can anyone recommend a decent 4 channel with around 100 watts/channel (capable of running 3 channel) for under $150?


The seller says these US Acoustics amps are Zed-designed:

http://cgi.ebay.com/US-Acoustics-USX-4085-4-Channel-480-Watt-Amplifier_W0QQitemZ180100172629QQihZ008QQcategoryZ39732QQcmdZViewItem

They look to be a stellar deal, and meet your price point with enough to keep a fat Grant in your pocket.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

see if you can find a Pioneer PRS D4100F or PRS D4000F. I have a PRS D2000T, and I like it. I'm not using it right now, but its still a good amp.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

So what's the story with this amp? Is it a P.O.S. or what? From the internals shots it looks like it's built fairly well. Does anybody have one that is currently working?


----------



## momotaro (May 3, 2006)

forty5cal1911 said:


> So what's the story with this amp? Is it a P.O.S. or what? From the internals shots it looks like it's built fairly well. Does anybody have one that is currently working?


Well, when the amp works, it has a lot of power. Albeit, it's not the cleanest sounding amp. There's a 0 volume hum which varies from amp to amp. I noticed the hum more on the first amp I got. There's also a definite on/off thump. If you want an audiophile grade amplifier, keep looking. It was fine for my extreme budget project...of course up until now. 

It looks like I'll have to increase my budget in order to get something that's decent and will last.


----------



## aaron smithski (Feb 12, 2006)

I posted this last night and for whatever reason it didn't show up so here it is again.

This looks to be a solid contender for a great price. Zed-designed and $50 cheaper shipped than your $150 target: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/US-Acoustics-USX-4085-4-Channel-480-Watt-Amplifier_W0QQitemZ180100172629QQihZ008QQcategoryZ39732QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## awgray (Apr 4, 2007)

First post and a long one: Here goes!

I bought a Mark Antony MK800.4 amp approximately 2 months ago to use for my wife's car based upon the price and the good reviews for the amp up until that point. After reading about the troubles that fourthmeal and momotaro have had, I decided to test it out in my car prior to the 30 day money back guarantee period. I ran it in my car in place of a Aura 4 channel amp I bought from PE awhile back. Contrary to momotaro's post, the first thing I noticed, other than it did not immediately blow up upon recieving power, is that the turn on thump that my Aura amp had that I could not for the life of me get rid of was gone. I ran the amp through its paces in my car and when I was satisfied that it worked properly, I removed it and have since installed it in my wife's new car. Now, I say new as in "new to her" and have not been able to actually operate the stereo in her car as it is still being worked on. Her step dad fixes cars with salvage titles and sells them. Which leaves a perfect oppourtunity for me to come in, take everything out of the car, and do a proper job deadening and installing audio equipment. This car in particular is a 2004 Taurus with 8,000 miles on it. Presently, I have been deadening the car and installing the speakers. The system includes: Gr-Research M130 mids, Audax TM025F7 (Titanium) tweeters, a tuned by ear passive crossover, and (1) 10" Classic shielded DVC woofer from Parts Express in a sealed enclosure.

Now, it should be noted that I don't demand the utmost in output from my amplifiers nor have I ever had any problems "abusing" equipment so your milage may vary. I hope that once I get her install completed and up and running, I won't experience the same troubles these other guys have.

One question, someone mentioned that they we going to underfuse the amplifier to hopefully avoid the potential for harm. How did that work out? When I tested the amp, the power wire to my Aura amp had a 35a fuse (undersized by the Aura amp's standards). I did not run the amp hard enough to blow the power wire fuse (see above where I mentioned I don't run equipment very hard.). I'm hoping that by underfusing the power wire, I will be able to run the amp without issue.

There it is, take my comments for what they're worth.


----------



## atoz350 (Aug 31, 2006)

I remember installing a Mark Antony amplifier in a customer's vehicle running 2 Kicker CVR 10s. Yes the amp was powerful and sounded nice. He came back about a month later with the same issues you guys described. I wouldn't recommend these amps.


----------

